# Noisy Neighbors



## Guest George K (Nov 7, 2015)

(my iPad lost my password to log in, so here I am)

Riding CONO northbound right now. In bedroom C. After leaving NOL, a threesome of what appears to be college kids got on, and are in the adjacent bedroom, Room B.

Since boarding, about 5 hours ago, they've been pretty rowdy.

Playing cards, profanity-laced exclamations, and other general unpleasantness. It's only 8:20, but I've had about enough of them. I really don't need to hear what sounds like a bunch of drunken college kids next to me, particularly when the wall is paper thin between our rooms.

Advice, anyone?


----------



## pennyk (Nov 7, 2015)

I recommend that you alert your sleeping car attendant and conductor.

Also.... I sent you an email asking if you would like for us to reset your password.


----------



## FormerOBS (Nov 7, 2015)

Complain to the Conductor and SCA IMMEDIATELY. One warning from the Conductor or SCA should be enough. If the Amtrak personnel give them 2 or more warnings, they're being unduly generous to the offenders, and decidedly unfair to you. The train has a lounge car, and that's where these people belong. Or maybe they belong on the platform of the next station.

Noise; Profanity. If they're underage, that's strike three.

Tom


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2015)

SCA got them to quiet down. We're now in Memphis and alls well


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Nov 8, 2015)

Sometimes I talk to the SCA and other times I simply talk to whoever is making the noise. It mainly depends on how annoying it is and what sort of mood I'm in. I'm glad you were able to get it resolved. It's really no fun to have to deal with noisy people.


----------



## FormerOBS (Nov 8, 2015)

Good. That's the best outcome. Sleep well & enjoy the rest of your trip.

Tom


----------



## Manny T (Nov 8, 2015)

Had a situation once on LSL out of NYP where a group of 20-somethings booked a bedroom for a private lounge, beer and card game trip up to Syracuse. Seemed to be about 6 of them in there carousing. Couldn't send them to the lounge because they wanted the privacy of their bedroom for their party. But they departed at Syracuse and things quieted down for the night.

Much more frequent is ordinary sleeping car PAX who are simply not quiet people--talk loudly in the hallway, leave their BR doors open while watching videos, make loud telephone conversations, talk to SCA at nighttime in the corridor, let their kids run back and forth in the corridors. This happens on virtually every trip.

Always wonder why rules in the sleeping cars aren't pretty much like rules in the quiet cars. I hate in involve my SCA in every "quality of life" issue.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Nov 8, 2015)

You're not putting the SCA out with a request for them to maintain peace and tranquility in your Sleeping Car, that's part of their job and also they "live" there too during their turns.


----------



## BCL (Nov 8, 2015)

I mentioned it before, but I was on the CS overnight to EMY. It was about 9:45 PM and the lights were already dimmed with maybe 80% of the passengers sleeping (or at least trying) in our coach car. So someone comes into the car for a conversation with someone he met in the observation car earlier. So they're talking for almost 40 minutes and nobody is confronting them. Probably should have said something myself.


----------



## George K (Nov 8, 2015)

(Finally home, and could log in!)

Thanks for the suggestions, everyone. Our SCA (Jonathan) was very understanding and helpful. The guys quieted down after Jonathan talked to them (about 9 PM) and there were no more issues for the rest of the night. In fact, the only noise we heard was the sound of the toilet flushing.

The Management Mrs. and I slept well, and we arrived home in Chicago about an hour late (seems there were track issues somewhere near Carbondale, and a crew was called to repair the broken rail (!).

I wonder, however, in "awake hours" what's the normal level of noise? Last month on 49, the couple next door had a radio that was loud enough to hear in our room - it was intermittent, and stopped at about 9 so I ignored it. I've never heard conversations from adjacent rooms however - until last night.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Nov 8, 2015)

Luck of the draw George!

Generally, in my many years of Amtrak travel I'd estimate that excessively noisy passengers are the exception rather than the rule.

The Bedrooms ( including the Family Room when downstairs) seem to have more noise than the Roomettes, but that's understandable since they can hold more people than a Roomette plus the Shower and Toliets are noticeable when used.

How was the food in the "Chefless CCC" and the stay in one of America's great places to visit?


----------



## willem (Nov 9, 2015)

Speaking of 9:45 PM, there was one train this year where there were three LOUD announcements that quiet hours were about to start. The volume and channel controls were ineffective, as I learned after the first announcement.

Some years ago, on my first trip on 421 Texas Eagle, the couple in the next compartment could have given Frank and Estelle Costanza from Seinfeld a run for their money. For a brief while, it was funny. Then the attendant let us move to a different room, thank goodness.

Of course, neither of these involved people having a party, which is when I really wish I could perform the Darth Vader choke hold.


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Nov 9, 2015)

One time a very frisky couple in the next room started in late at night and she was really telling him how good it was! The friend I was traveling with finally tapped on the wall and called out "Ma'am, I know how good it feels and that you're having a good time but I have to get up early in the morning!"

Needless to say it went dead quiet the rest of the night except for me doubled over laughing so hard.


----------



## Dovecote (Nov 10, 2015)

On a couple of occasions my wife and I have experienced loudmouths. We discussed the matter with the SCA after being subjected to the noise more than we cared to listen. Each time the SCA was in a position to move us to another room.

The first occasion was on a westbound Empire Builder (to St. Paul) in the trans-dorm when a family of four felt the only way to converse was to scream across the hallway. We were moved to an adjacent car to the family room. The other occasion was on a eastbound Lake Shore Limited. Our neighbor conducted business calls and was obnoxiously loud. We had enough of it by Albany and was lucky enough to be moved to the H room. We could have been moved to two roomettes as well.

Needless to say the SCA's received an additional tip from us!


----------

